# Glen Frey passes.....................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The ex Eagle
RIP


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Damn. Just played some of his stuff on Spotify a few days ago


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sad to hear, we are losing a few from the 70's era.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

He took it to the limit.......


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

RIP Glenn Frey! Thank you for all the great songs and the album "The Allnighter" :angel:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2016)

Saw the Eagles at Pine Knob in Clarkston, MI back in '73 for the "On the Border" tour.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

RIP - the Eagles were very prominent in the soundtrack of my seventies. Playing Tequila sunrise in his memory.


----------

